# Cooking spaghetti squash



## Baker4020 (Jan 10, 2017)

I try to eat as healthy as I can and I'm not one with weight issues, so I can eat as I wish. I would like to eat more veggies in general. So, I thought to try some spaghetti squash.

Anyone tried it? If so, how did you cook it?  I'm planning to shave it with my fork and just drizzle is with olive oil and maybe some vinegar topped with feta cheese, oregano and pepper/salt when done baking.

Being that I haven't tried it before, does it bake quite soft? And is it a bland veggie that requires a lot of seasoning? How do you suggest I try it? I was thinking to have it as a side dish to my salmon or flounder.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 10, 2017)

Baker4020 said:


> I try to eat as healthy as I can and I'm not one with weight issues, so I can eat as I wish. I would like to eat more veggies in general. So, I thought to try some spaghetti squash.
> 
> Anyone tried it? Many times If so, how did you cook it? It's baked or steamed  I'm planning to shave it with my fork and just drizzle is with olive oil and maybe some vinegar topped with feta cheese, oregano and pepper/salt when done baking.
> 
> Being that I haven't tried it before, does it bake quite soft? Yes And is it a bland veggie that requires a lot of seasoning? Yes How do you suggest I try it? Google "spaghetti squash recipes" and find a recipe that appeals to you.  We don't know your tastes. I was thinking to have it as a side dish to my salmon or flounder.


 
We've eaten it in Italian dishes, Mexican dishes and other ways.  As above, it's fairly bland and can be adapted to any flavor profile.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 10, 2017)

If you like the taste of spaghetti squash, then many recipes will work. If you don't care for it, no recipes will work...

We keep it simple. I cut it in half, bake it, cut side down for an hour at 325, until soft. Then I scrape it out and saute it in a frying pan with garlic, salt and pepper. A bit of grated Parmesan cheese and Bob's your uncle...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 10, 2017)

I bake, scrape, and throw spaghetti sauce and parm on it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 10, 2017)

Similar to Rock.....I cut them in half, scrape the seeds out with a spoon, and bake the halves flesh side down on a baking sheet for about 40 minutes at 350F.   When cool enough to handle, I scrape the flesh with a couple of forks into strands, put it in a pan, add a little s and p, olive oil, garlic, and parmesan.....mix, and sauté for a few minutes.  Delish.  

I've also topped with marinara sauce and that's good too, but for me I prefer garlic and parm.  

Good luck, and welcome to Discuss Cooking!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2017)

Similar to others I've used it to make Chicken Parm and a sort of Alfredo/Mac n' Cheese.

I'm going to try it next in a Chinese takeout fakeout meal, to replace the rice.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2017)

I am planning to make one in my Instantpot maybe next week. I've read it only takes 8-11 minutes in the pressure cooker.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2017)

Ive served Eggplant parm on top of a bed of spaghetti squash when I was low carbing it.  Usually mix garlic, oil salt.  there is a restaurant by me that stuffs it.  Ive never been there , but it sure looked good.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2017)

Skip the ad and go to about the 2 minute mark.

Pit Stop Spaghetti Squash Video : Food Network


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Skip the ad and go to about the 2 minute mark.
> 
> Pit Stop Spaghetti Squash Video : Food Network


 
That does look good, and it's vegetarian.  I'm going to take a stab at the amounts.  Anybody else that watches the video and is interested, please chime in on what you think.  

The SS is boiled in that video, but I think I'd steam or roast it just to keep from having the added water.  Cool enough to handle and fork out the strands.  I usually clean out the seeds before cooking, but he didn't so they needed to be discarded.  For the rest, I'm thinking

1/4 cup chopped shallots
1/4 cup (maybe even more cause it looks like a lot to me) chopped garlic
1/2 cup red onion
1/2 cup carrot
1/2 cup celery
1/2 cup red bell
1/2 cup each yellow and zucchini squash
1/2 cup uncooked broccoli (though I think I'd steam it some before)
1/2 cup asapargus

Marinara sauce.  He made a basic tomato sauce, let it cook for a bit, then added a generous splash of chianti, a handful of finely grated parm and some fresh basil, then let it cook for a bit more.  

Fresh Moz

Fresh tarragon (though I'd use basil since I'm not fond of tarragon)

Saute shallots and garlic until soft.  Add red onion, carrot, celery, red bell and saute until softening.  Add yellow and zucchini squashes and let cook for a few.  Add broccoli and asparagus and saute for a few.  Add a bit of salt and pepper.  Give it a stir and add a decent sized ladle of marinara, stir.  Add maybe a little over half of the spaghetti squash, and he added S and P again.  I'd taste at this point for S and P.  After it cools a bit, add fresh tarragon (or basil) and another ladle of marinara.  Stir.  Stuff the spaghetti squash shells, mounding filling up nicely.  (It looked pretty packed.)  Top each half with a couple of slices of fresh moz and bake until warmed through and cheese is nicely melted (I'm thinking 20 minutes in a 375 oven?).  Place a nice ladle of sauce on a plate and set squash half on top.


----------



## Flour (Jan 12, 2017)

I've cooked it in the microwave before also, but still cut it in half, scrape out seeds, and cook only half at a time, usually a smallish one, in a square glass pan with the water to close up the cut gaps, similar to pressure cooker only takes around 10 minutes. I let the first half sit and finish residual cooking on counter, covered, while the other half cooks. While they are doing that, I sautee mushrooms, onions to go with them. Sometimes adding a tvp soaked in veg broth, other veggies I have (baked or sauteed). Sometimes to the mushroom and onion sautee, I will add a touch of sour cream so it is like a stroganoff. 
-Something I'll try in the future is to mix the squash with parmesan, bacon bits, seasoning, scoop tablespoonfuls onto a baking pan and crisp those suckers up as an appetizer


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 12, 2017)

Baker4020 said:


> I try to eat as healthy as I can and I'm not one with weight issues, so I can eat as I wish. I would like to eat more veggies in general. So, I thought to try some spaghetti squash.
> 
> Anyone tried it? If so, how did you cook it?  I'm planning to shave it with my fork and just drizzle is with olive oil and maybe some vinegar topped with feta cheese, oregano and pepper/salt when done baking.
> 
> Being that I haven't tried it before, does it bake quite soft? And is it a bland veggie that requires a lot of seasoning? How do you suggest I try it? I was thinking to have it as a side dish to my salmon or flounder.



I love it with just butter, salt and pepper.  We usually cut in half lengthwise, clean out the guts, then bake it in the oven.  The last time we had it, my wife had found a recipe for doing it whole in the crockpot.  I think it was just a half cup of water and the squash, then clean the guts after cooking.  Tasted fine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2017)

This recipe for leftover spaghetti squash caught my eye.

https://ketodietapp.com/Blog/post/2016/09/08/low-carb-spaghetti-squash-breakfast-nests


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 12, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> That does look good, and it's vegetarian.  I'm going to take a stab at the amounts.  Anybody else that watches the video and is interested, please chime in on what you think.
> 
> The SS is boiled in that video, but I think I'd steam or roast it just to keep from having the added water.  Cool enough to handle and fork out the strands.  I usually clean out the seeds before cooking, but he didn't so they needed to be discarded.  For the rest, I'm thinking
> 
> ...



looks pretty close to me.
I never tried it, or tried to make it, but its on my list of things to do.  The place is about 45 minutes from where i live.  Ive been meaning to stop by and try it.  One day


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 13, 2017)

I love all kinds of squash but I hate the texture of spaghetti squash. Too stringy for me.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I love all kinds of squash but I hate the texture of spaghetti squash. Too stringy for me.



Stringy is the whole idea. The strings resemble spaghetti and are used to replace the pasta carbs.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 13, 2017)

We're going to give Larry's Pit Stop spaghetti squash a try next week.  Just picked up all the veges.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> We're going to give Larry's Pit Stop spaghetti squash a try next week.  Just picked up all the veges.



It does sound interesting.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Stringy is the whole idea. The strings resemble spaghetti and are used to replace the pasta carbs.


Still hate the texture. But then, I detest spaghetti...perhaps that has something to do with it?


----------



## mcrx (Jan 14, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Skip the ad and go to about the 2 minute mark.
> 
> Pit Stop Spaghetti Squash Video : Food Network



wow! I mean, just popped in to say how mouthwatering!! (too bad I don't do dairy anymore though, that cheese topping. ok, enough! I'll find a substitute one day) Great spagetti squash recipe though!


----------



## mcrx (Jan 14, 2017)

Baker4020 said:


> I try to eat as healthy as I can and I'm not one with weight issues, so I can eat as I wish. I would like to eat more veggies in general. So, I thought to try some spaghetti squash.
> 
> Anyone tried it? If so, how did you cook it?  I'm planning to shave it with my fork and just drizzle is with olive oil and maybe some vinegar topped with feta cheese, oregano and pepper/salt when done baking.
> 
> Being that I haven't tried it before, does it bake quite soft? And is it a bland veggie that requires a lot of seasoning? How do you suggest I try it? I was thinking to have it as a side dish to my salmon or flounder.



Yeah, I started spaghetti squash a few years back (well, only made it like 2 or 3 times in all, but). It's great! Oh, and like the video in the quoted post above, I boil mine. But I didn't realize I could cut it in half and then boil!! Might do that next time (although it is pretty difficult to saw through...oh wait! that's the stem. haha yeah so if I cut it, I won't have to saw off the stem so that the entire squash fits in my pot! (well, maybe??) 
Great topic!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2017)

*mcrx*, you don't want to boil the split squash, you want to steam it. After you cut it in half, place it cut-side-down in the dish, then add a little bit of water. You can then roast it in the oven until tender or, the way I prefer, microwave for a short time.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 15, 2017)

I do either the microwave or oven method too.
Problem I have with the microwave is that you have to do a half at a time.
with the oven, get both halves done at the same time.

I like mine with a little bit of a ' crunch' to it, almost like sauerkraut consistency.
IF left too long to cook ( either microwave or oven method), it gets too mushy for me.

Also , accumulates some liquid after you cook it, so make sure to drain it a bit, so whatever sauce you use doesn't become too liquidy or diluted .


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 18, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> That does look good, and it's vegetarian.  I'm going to take a stab at the amounts.  Anybody else that watches the video and is interested, please chime in on what you think.
> 
> The SS is boiled in that video, but I think I'd steam or roast it just to keep from having the added water.  Cool enough to handle and fork out the strands.  I usually clean out the seeds before cooking, but he didn't so they needed to be discarded.  For the rest, I'm thinking
> 
> ...



Made this tonight.  It did need a lot of S and P.  I also added some grated parm and some crushed red pepper flakes to the filling.  Also, you need to add all the spaghetti squash.  It was pretty darn good.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 18, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Made this tonight.  It did need a lot of S and P.  I also added some grated parm and some crushed red pepper flakes to the filling.  Also, you need to add all the spaghetti squash.  It was pretty darn good.



I made it yesterday, I agree with the S&P, the veggies release a lot of water, so the sauce can dilute quite a bit.  And I also added Parm.   I would have added some crushed red pepper, but my wife doesn't like the heat.    Makes quite a big portion.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 18, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> I made it yesterday, I agree with the S&P, the veggies release a lot of water, so the sauce can dilute quite a bit.  And I also added Parm.   I would have added some crushed red pepper, but my wife doesn't like the heat.    Makes quite a big portion.



I ate half of my half, though Craig managed to eat all of his half.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 18, 2017)

I ate about 2/3, my wife about 1/2 , chickens ate the leftovers


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 19, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> I do either the microwave or oven method too.
> Problem I have with the microwave is that you have to do a half at a time.
> with the oven, get both halves done at the same time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip Larry. Maybe I'd like it better that way. Can't stand over cooked spaghetti either, so it stands to reason.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess my issue is that I would not cook it to replace pasta since I don't eat pasta. My choice is veggies instead of pasta. I love squash but I don't like "spaghetti sauce" and I don't like the texture of spaghetti squash. The stringiness bothers me. It is gross in my teeth. Taste-it is too watery for me no matter how I have cooked it and doesn't taste like squash at all. Give that a pass in the produce section or what to spend real estate on in the garden.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2017)

OK, I think we've got it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2017)

I roasted a spaghetti squash this morning and it did not look too big until I fluffed the strands out of the shell, now I'm wondering if I can freeze some of it.  My concern is that it will become watery and mushy when thawed.  Whadaya think?

I'm also wondering how it will work in a frittata.  I'm thinking a couple of eggs a little cheese, etc...


----------



## blissful (Jan 20, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I roasted a spaghetti squash this morning and it did not look too big until I fluffed the strands out of the shell, now I'm wondering if I can freeze some of it.  My concern is that it will become watery and mushy when thawed.  Whadaya think?
> 
> I'm also wondering how it will work in a frittata.  I'm thinking a couple of eggs a little cheese, etc...


I think, since it holds it's own shape pretty good, it would be fine frozen, just drain it if water comes out of it. I put spaghetti squash in frozen 'dinners' for the guys and they liked it just fine.
It would be good in a fritatta. Give it a go.


----------

